# Halloween chat room party



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Halloween Party From 8pm*

*ALL WELCOME *

To be held in the Just for Fun subroom of chat

no fixed agenda, bring jokes, triva and a bottle!

​


----------

